# Who has used steroids?



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Kinda curious at who has used them and their experience. 

I used them about 4 years ago, whenever I was competing. And I think this is the main reason I will never compete again. I get to the show and these guys and big as well. Here I am with one cycle and these guys were talking about they have did 6-10 cycles yadda yadda. Hell I was like 20 or 21 at the time. 

So I took a cycle of Dbol-25 mg day, Test Enthante-500 mg week, and Deca-400 mg week. 

I had good gains. I put on 35lbs. I was happy I thought steroids was the answer! But once I got done about 2 months after it seemed like I got fat! I was about 235 and felt like shit! That esculated to 250! I thought awww....I'll do something about it sometime. Well I got all the way up to 255. Thats where I drew the line. I wasnt lifting at this point anymore either. I decided to diet. I went from 255 all the way to 195. I lost everything I gained in the cycle and then some. My bench was only like 230! But I was much happier where I was compard to where I had been. The past 4 years is basically me trying to get back to where I was. While I dont blame steroids completly, I do blame myself for not being educated enough! I would never say, "hey buddy try a cycle!". I will never touch them again and I was an idiot for doing so. 

My story has nothing to do with others who have taken them. If its done right maybe things will work out better than mine. But now I am much more about family, health, athletic ability, and simply being stronger on my own.

I would like to hear from others whether you have usd steroids or not. Thanks guys, kinda curious. Lets not make this a steroid hate or love thread.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 22, 2007)

The closest I ever came was a 3 week superdrol cycle but the thought of the side effects scared the fuck out of me and I never touched anything ever again and I never will.  I educated myself with using, probably too much because I scared myself away from them and chose to stay natural.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah the side effects had me itching my nipples the whole time. I was checking in the mirror constantly.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope.  never plan to.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2007)

I did a 4 week cycle of some sublingual 1-test when i was young. Gained like 10 lbs or a little more and was happy. No noticeable sides and didn't lose a lb.

Did a 4 week cycle of transdermal 1-test when i was 18 and gained 16lbs with huge strength increases (but thats attributable to me getting away from bodybuidling workouts and moving toward functional/strength training). Again no sides kept it all.

I have had dry spells and have gotten out of shape throughout my lifting, but me becoming a fat mess is b/c i stopped/slowed down the training/dieting not because of the PH's or what not.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



I dont know why, but I figured that.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>



why?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

I have never used them or any of the prohormone stuff for that matter.

I don't ever plan to use black market steroids.  

If I do get to a point in my life where my testosterone levels decrease to an unhealthy value, I do plan to go to a doctor and get horomone replacement therapy and use a small dosage needed to get me back to a healthy level, under the watch full eye of a medical professional.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Yanick said:


> why?



BB is a good guy, and just knowing me tells me that he hasnt did em. And he will be all natural his whole life. Cant blame him, wish I didnt fuck up there.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I have never used them or any of the prohormone stuff for that matter.
> 
> I don't ever plan to use black market steroids.
> 
> If I do get to a point in my life where my testosterone levels decrease to an unhealthy value, I do plan to go to a doctor and get horomone replacement therapy and use a small dosage needed to get me back to a healthy level, under the watch full eye of a medical professional.



Which is exactly my thoughts. I have always said that. 

I lived and learned. I wont do em again, unless this situation occurs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 22, 2007)

Yanick said:


> why?



Because I train for health so I have no real reason to.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Because I train for health so I have no real reason to.



I wouldn't take anymore steroids, i am a very different person now from what i was 3-4 years ago.

I don't regret taking them, it is what it is as well as, no harm no foul.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 22, 2007)

im taking ripped tabs right now and loving it.  only three days in and im feeling good right now.  have to force myself to leave the gym    first time


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> im taking ripped tabs right now and loving it.  only three days in and im feeling good right now.  have to force myself to leave the gym    first time



ripped tabs arent steroids lmao


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 22, 2007)

want to bet  'prohormone


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> want to bet  'prohormone



their not a PH either  .


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by JFrost20  
First of all there right you know what you're taking before you take it. But, ripped tabs are a cutting agent its not like superdrol or mass tabs where there is testicular atrophy. superdrol and bulking agents are on a completely different level period. Ripped tabs do not shut you down, but you still need pct like, an AI like rebounb xt, etc..But this is one of the more safer supps to take out there. Definitaly do not compare it to SD, which is one of the most toxic PH's 

i believe that you might be wrong, good sir. it is quite difficult to identify the actives, as IDS uses uncommon and obscure nomenclature to hide the ingredients (from FDA/DEA or from the user?), as well as (intended or unintended) spelling errors such as to throw off the casual googler.

1,3,7-trimethyl-1h-2,6 (3H,7H) dione
5-alpha-pro stanzonol 
17 hydroxy-17-methyl-etioallocholan

the first one 1,3,7-trimethyl-1h-2,6 (3H,7H) dione is easy: sounds cool, but it's just caffeine.

the next one 5-alpha-pro stanzonol is, in all probability (you can't be 100% sure, because of the spelling discrepancy, but it's sold as cutter, and as anabolic...), the same as the 5a steroids Prostanozolol, Orastan-E, WinZtrol, etc.. its basically unmethylated Winny. efficacy (and risk) greatly depends on dosing and duration. it is a comparatively weak compound, but it still is a steroid:


Quote:
it can be detected for quite some time after last use so its not advisable for drug tested athletes. Many have assumed otherwise due to the short half-life, but apparently some inactive metabolites are easily esterified, so they can be found up to 5 months after the last injection.

Winny is mostly quite well-tolerated in men. Cramps, headaches, elevated blood pressure and cholesterol levels and liver damage <this is the unmethylated variant, so this is lowered> are noted, but on a not so-frequent basis. Standard virilization symptoms associated with the stimulating of the androgen receptor, however, are a problem. Acne, prostate hypertrophy and an aggravation of male pattern baldness can occur, so use by women has to be discouraged.  

the other one 17 hydroxy-17-methyl-etioallocholan?

somewhat more difficult, this is more like the generic name for many methylated steroids. but let's do some extrapolation. the description, unfortunately, seems incomplete. all you can derive is that it's a 17-hydroxy 17-methyl steroid, but not which one.

however, if we dig deeper we find the exactly same compound description in some older descriptions of another IDS(!) product, namely Sostonal-250. at that time, the compound descriptions of that read:

1. 3,17-Dihyroxy-4-Chlor-17alpha-Methyl-Etioallcholan-4-Ene 
2. 3,17-Dihydroxy-17-Methyl Delta 1,4-Etiocholanone 
3. 17-Hydroxy-17-Methyl--Etioallcholan 

now, fortunately (well, maybe not), even after several changes of shell companies (e.g. Webber Pharmaceuticals) and product names, the exact selfsame product is still available, currently as Sustevol 250 from "Evo Labs", the current IDS shell. just the description on the label has been changed somewhat (maybe to appear compliant with FDA regs on labels?): 

1. 4-Androstene-4-chloro-17a-methyl-3b,17b-diol
2. 2α, 17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androstan-3-one
3. 17α-methyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androst-2-ene

all 3 components have now been clearly identified. compound 1 is H-50 clone, compound 2 is SD clone, and compound 3, which is the one we seek to identify, is a PP clone. this fits well, and 5a-andro is just another chemical way to write etioallocholan. PP however is Madol is DMT, a very basic and inexpensive compound.

thusly, i would infer with 80% probability that IDS Rip-Off Tabs are a mixture of Phera-Plex (aka. DMT, desoxymethyltestosterone, or Madol) and unmethylated Winny. 

my reasoning may be flawed, and there is an estimated 20% likelihood that I'm wrong, and instead of having unmethyletd Winny and DMT/PP at unknown doses, we have something entirely unknown at unknown doses (and now guess which is worse). 

oh yeah, and the Epi/Havoc story also shows: it may - known or unknown to the vendor - not even be what's on the label.

the thinking behind putting PP in a "cutting" mix is somewhat unclear (as if IDS would care), but probably goes along the line that PP will provide fast gains in strength and mass, while bloat is somewhat under control by adding Winny. also, as stated, DMT is an extremely inexpensive anabolic source material (it's practically the base from which many other steroids are derived).

this is probably not the greatest cutting agent there is. and user logs seem to verify this. 

anyway, i would be super-careful when toying around with this. do not ever believe any marketing claims for any product without verifying the label contents. to blindly trust a company which sells methylated designer steroids via shell companies seems somewhat... optimistic.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

ok if it is, what do you have planned for PCT and are you taking any liver support and etc with it?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2007)

I have used before but its been awhile. I feel just fine staying off the stuff for awhile, maybe permanently.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2007)

Drugs are bad....


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 23, 2007)

Never have, never will.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Nope.  Was curious and have taken everything else that's illegal (narcotic), but have since given that up and don't plan on touching steroids.  As I have not desire to bulk up big, There would be no point.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

maniclion said:


> Drugs are bad....


Indeed! say's the human lightning rod


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> Kinda curious at who has used them and their experience.
> 
> I used them about 4 years ago, whenever I was competing. And I think this is the main reason I will never compete again. I get to the show and these guys and big as well. Here I am with one cycle and these guys were talking about they have did 6-10 cycles yadda yadda. Hell I was like 20 or 21 at the time.
> 
> ...




A few observations:


That's overkill for a first cycle.

The fact you got fat has nothing to do with steroids "making you fat."  It's diet.


The fact you lost muscle has nothing to do with losing all your gains when you come off steroids, it has to do with either diet, improper PCT, or lack of training after cycle.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> [*]The fact you got fat has nothing to do with steroids "making you fat."  It's diet.



I agree, people often screw up with diet their first time. I know I did and I felt bloated and unhealthy when I first hit the 230s, poor diet was to blame.




> [*]The fact you lost muscle has nothing to do with losing all your gains when you come off steroids, it has to do with either diet, improper PCT, or lack of training after cycle.



Who knows, I know I can maintain 240+ without even trying (I lost weight in order to fight), but I am not 100% of what I was while on gear. At some point of course it will get increasingly difficult to maintain what someone gained while on gear.

I should add that from what I can tell, I honestly don't feel any different off of gear other than I am not as superman-like. I don't feel 'better' as if I was doing something wrong, my BP is about the same, although I'm sure my LDL has come down a little (I was always under 200 total though).


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

femalemuscle  

my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> femalemuscle
> 
> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*



You're female?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're female?



Isn't that LW's daughter?


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Isn't that LW's daughter?


 
If so, this is not the sort of thing I would want my mom to be reading.....



			
				SYN said:
			
		

> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*


 
...but then again LW is pretty cool....


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

I have never used AAS. I don't really plan to, but I haven't ruled it out completely.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have never used AAS. I don't really plan to, but I haven't ruled it out completely.


 
Intresting. I always thought that it would'nt be something fu would do.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

I will.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I will.


 Why?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> femalemuscle
> 
> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*



If you're boyfriends "weenie" shrunk, he's got some real problems.   Steroids make a guys _testicles _shrink, not his "weenie".


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I will.



At 34 why would you? For what purpose would you use them?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> At 34 why would you? For what purpose would you use them?



Don't steal my thunder.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't steal my thunder.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Why?



Call it "cheating", or even a "boost". 

It all comes down to muscle memory. My thinking is that I'll do a short cycle, which will increase both my muscle mass and PRs. Even if I lose some of the gains coming off, I'll still make it back in no time; thanks to muscle memory.

But I won't do AAS until my BF% is 10 or less.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> At 34 why would you? For what purpose would you use them?



A shortcut for someone whos natural testosterone output is on (or soon will be) the decline.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Call it "cheating", or even a "boost".
> 
> It all comes down to muscle memory. My thinking is that I'll do a short cycle, which will increase both my muscle mass and PRs. Even if I lose some of the gains coming off, I'll still make it back in no time; thanks to muscle memory.
> 
> But I won't do AAS until my BF% is 10 or less.



Nah I don't care if people do Steroids, too each there own.  I was just curious, I never understood the reason to use.  Other then Athletes, or HRT.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Intresting. I always thought that it would'nt be something fu would do.



Well not at this point, or any time within the next few years. I don't think I would be mentally ready to use them. 

I've learned to never say never, but I really doubt I will ever use them.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nah I don't care if people do Steroids, too each there own.  I was just curious, I never understood the reason to use.  Other then Athletes, or HRT.



I'd also do it because it would be fun, which is one of the major reasons that I weight train.  I'd really like to do HIT while on AAS.  God, that would be so fun!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

fufu said:


> Well not at this point, or any time within the next few years. I don't think I would be mentally ready to use them.
> 
> I've learned to never say never, but I really doubt I will ever use them.



Good man. 

You once said "never" about us, but you saw how _that _worked out!


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good man.
> 
> You once said "never" about us, but you saw how _that _worked out!



I know, it's so precious.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the reason why most haven't used or say they won't use is because of misinformation. Not to say "steroids" are good but if we were to believe everything we see and read about them many of us should be dead right now.

Simply put, steroids handled in a responsible manor carry minor risk. The reasons why I've done them are simple. I wanted an edge in training, sports, and general conditioning. 

Every cycle I've done was done in what I consider a proper way. I had blood work before and after, and I monitored my BP during. I've had mostly positive experiences with steroids and will more than likely use them sparingly for the rest of my life or until I see the negative results.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I think the reason why most haven't used or say they won't use is because of misinformation. Not to say "steroids" are good but if we were to believe everything we see and read about them many of us should be dead right now.
> 
> Simply put, steroids handled in a responsible manor carry minor risk. The reasons why I've done them are simple. I wanted an edge in training, sports, and general conditioning.
> 
> Every cycle I've done was done in what I consider a proper way. I had blood work before and after, and I monitored my BP during. I've had mostly positive experiences with steroids and will more than likely use them sparingly for the rest of my life or until I see the negative results.



Well said!


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you're boyfriends "weenie" shrunk, he's got some real problems.   Steroids make a guys _testicles _shrink, not his "weenie".



he had some pretty big problems...
but i also have friends who have done that shit, and friends who know people who do that shit.  i guess it doesn't really 'shrink' their dinks but they can't get them up all the way.  it's pretty friggin sad. why would you want to have a great body and then not be able to please a woman.  it's pretty effin' stupid.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're female?



me = girl


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

i would never do anything with the potential to harm my body.... um but wait a minute. i'm on a perscription drug that is known to have serious side effects for some people, oven cleaner nearly kills me when i use it cuz even the supposedly "fume free" stuff closes my throat off, i eat white flour, sugar, and bad fats occasionally... 

i think people should have the right to make an informed choice that suits _their _beliefs and goals _and_ have a dr prescribe and supervise  steroids.  no, but you can drink, smoke and go have dangerous procedures like liposuction  and risk dying from it  or have the skin peeled off your face  and repositioned  15 times... you can risk your health for bigger tits, smaller tits, younger tits.  you can even choose to have your testicles removed and a vagina fashioned from your penis


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> femalemuscle
> 
> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> femalemuscle
> 
> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*



Your not old enough to be seeing a penis yet!!!!! Besides, guys at your age don't know how to use them anyway. Ask your mom. Keep your pants on!!


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 23, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Your not old enough to be seeing a penis yet!!!!! Besides, guys at your age don't know how to use them anyway. Ask your mom. Keep your pants on!!



Have you ever thought about becoming a sex ed teacher?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> he had some pretty big problems...
> but i also have friends who have done that shit, and friends who know people who do that shit.  i guess it doesn't really 'shrink' their dinks but they can't get them up all the way.  it's pretty friggin sad. why would you want to have a great body and then not be able to please a woman.  it's pretty effin' stupid.



this is so false and quite ridiculous. Why in the world when you're exogenously running supra-physiological doses of testosterone would your sex drive be lowered. The fact of the matter is that running AAS cycles makes your sex drive go through the roof. you are more likely to have a problem getting your penis to go soft then then the opposite. Just another stupid fallacy perpetrated by the ignorant people in society regarding AAS use. Your body simply recognizes the abnormal levels of test and stops producing test naturally until your levels return to normal. This may lead to testicular atrophy during your cycle, but its certainly doesn't mean you can't "please a women". do some research and I believe you'll find that most guys have trouble focusing b/c they are so horny, its quite distracting.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're female?



Yup. You're still the only guy in the world that likes Fall Out Boy.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> he had some pretty big problems...
> but i also have friends who have done that shit, and friends who know people who do that shit.  i guess it doesn't really 'shrink' their dinks but they can't get them up all the way.  it's pretty friggin sad. why would you want to have a great body and then not be able to please a woman.  it's pretty effin' stupid.



maybe because guys don't do it for the women..they do it for themselves


----------



## mboylan86 (Apr 24, 2007)

this should answer all your questions.....  

skip past the ad at the start and go to about half way through

Comedy Central: Drawn Together: 'Roids


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yup. You're still the only guy in the world that likes Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN said:


> he had some pretty big problems...
> but i also have friends who have done that shit, and friends who know people who do that shit.  i guess it doesn't really 'shrink' their dinks but they can't get them up all the way.  it's pretty friggin sad. why would you want to have a great body and then not be able to please a woman.  it's pretty effin' stupid.



 Lies


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN said:


> femalemuscle
> 
> my ex did them a couple times while i was with him. i swear to god his weenie shrunk.....*blush*




how old was he?  shouldn't be taking them unless your 21  hope he wasn't 16 cause he would have screwed up his body for sure


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I did two cycles of prohormones when I was competing years ago.  The transdermal stuff did nothing for me.  Saw some quick gains with the oral stuff to the tune of 7 lbs but it was too hard for me to keep it.  My body is much happier doing what I'm doing now.


----------



## SYN (Apr 24, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Your not old enough to be seeing a penis yet!!!!! Besides, guys at your age don't know how to use them anyway. Ask your mom. Keep your pants on!!



I live in the real world. So does my mom.  And in this real worl, _most_ men don't know how to use them


----------



## SYN (Apr 24, 2007)

gr81 said:


> this is so false and quite ridiculous. Why in the world when you're exogenously running supra-physiological doses of testosterone would your sex drive be lowered. The fact of the matter is that running AAS cycles makes your sex drive go through the roof. you are more likely to have a problem getting your penis to go soft then then the opposite. Just another stupid fallacy perpetrated by the ignorant people in society regarding AAS use. Your body simply recognizes the abnormal levels of test and stops producing test naturally until your levels return to normal. This may lead to testicular atrophy during your cycle, but its certainly doesn't mean you can't "please a women". do some research and I believe you'll find that most guys have trouble focusing b/c they are so horny, its quite distracting.



I'd assume that it's different with each different type of crap they put in their bodies. I'm not sure what he was taking, but it *did* effect his manhood.


----------



## SYN (Apr 24, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> how old was he?  shouldn't be taking them unless your 21  hope he wasn't 16 cause he would have screwed up his body for sure



19.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN, you're extremely misinformed just like the majority of the population. Please don't propagate this crap, it's infuriating!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> SYN, you're extremely misinformed just like the majority of the population. Please don't propagate this crap, it's infuriating!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> SYN, you're extremely misinformed just like the majority of the population. Please don't propagate this crap, it's infuriating!



No you're infuriating!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN said:


> I'd assume that it's different with each different type of crap they put in their bodies. I'm not sure what he was taking, but it *did* *effect* *his** manhood*.



Yipes, I hope your mom isn't reading this!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Aren't you like 15 SYN?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Aren't you like 15 SYN?


----------



## Dumby (Apr 24, 2007)

I have taken steroids, and the poison ivy cleared up real fast.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 24, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> No you're infuriating!



But I like Canadian beer so you have to like me!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN said:


> I'd assume that it's different with each different type of crap they put in their bodies. I'm not sure what he was taking, but it *did* effect his manhood.



well don't assume. matter fact, don't speculate, don't presuppose, don't hypothesize, don't offer conjecture, don't do anything more on the subject. you clearly don't have enough information to form a cogent opinion so why bother offering what I'm sure doesn't even measure up to two cents . its obvious both you AND your friends are equally full of shit. Largepkg is absolutely right, it is infuriating to see this nonsense. best bet is to know your role and shut your mouth


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

gr81 said:


> well don't assume. matter fact, don't speculate, don't presuppose, don't hypothesize, don't offer conjecture, don't do anything more on the subject. you clearly don't have enough information to form a cogent opinion so why bother offering what I'm sure doesn't even measure up to two cents . its obvious both you AND your friends are equally full of shit. Largepkg is absolutely right, it is infuriating to see this nonsense. best bet is to know your role and shut your mouth




from her experience a guy she dated took steroids and couldn't get full erect. which would appear to be shrinkage even if it's not. how can it be speculation when you experience it for yourself? 

there's no way to tell, unless someone gives a detailed account of what they took dosage etc if it's a bad side effect of the drug or if you're just using it with no idea what you're doing and fucking it all up. but it's bullshit to dismiss 1st hand accounts and what people see with their own eyes. if you are pro steroid then you aren't going to believe anything negative even out of the mouths of someone that has used them themselves and gotten bad results. then the ONLY possible explanation is a person is full of shit or didn't use them right. okay.  Prince even said himself there _are_ risks and it's not hard even on here to find guys that have said uh.... "it's not hard." or women who were concerned that their clits were growing. funny how the open mind thing isn't supposed to apply to the pro steroid group.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it's possible that he couldn't get it up, he was probably using Deca, but to say his penis shrunk is stupid and I hate when I hear people say that, the testes can shrink yes, but not the penis.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 24, 2007)

doesn't matter 19 yearolds should not be taking it.  Deserved what ever happened to him the body and mind is still growing at that age not a very smart thing to do.  But you can tell he's a dumbass just by looking at the age of his girlfriend.  in california he could and maybe would be in jail


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

she's not his gf anymore because he's a dumbass about drugs, which would lead me to believe he had no clue how to use steroids properly in the first place. and if steroids shrunk things i'd be taking them for my boobs. lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> I think it's possible that he couldn't get it up, he was probably using Deca, but to say his penis shrunk is stupid and I hate when I hear people say that, the testes can shrink yes, but not the penis.



is there anything you personally recommended reading for people interested in getting the right information?


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

SYN said:


> I live in the real world. So does my mom.  And in this real world, _most_ men don't know how to use them



the most important part of men knowing _how_ to use them is knowing when _not_ to. that is usually their major malfunction.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> there's no way to tell, unless someone gives a detailed account of what they took dosage etc if it's a bad side effect of the drug or if you're just using it with no idea what you're doing and fucking it all up. but it's bullshit to dismiss 1st hand accounts and what people see with their own eyes. if you are pro steroid then you aren't going to believe anything negative even out of the mouths of someone that has used them themselves and gotten bad results. then the ONLY possible explanation is a person is full of shit or didn't use them right. okay.  Prince even said himself there _are_ risks and it's not hard even on here to find guys that have said uh.... "it's not hard." or women who were concerned that their clits were growing. funny how the open mind thing isn't supposed to apply to the pro steroid group.



Look, I'm angry b/c people gather empirical data and hearsay and form iron clad opinions about things and then go around speakin like thats the way it is. Its always the same BS being propagated, the same myths and fallacies, and I'm callin them on it. There was a pretty bold generic statement made that it negatively effects your virility, which is not necessarily the case, in fact it facilitates the opposite response, and I believe that if we're gonna talk about the bad, we should mention the good as well. "why would anyone want a good body if they can't please a woman, thats pretty stupid" is basically what was said. There was no examing the subject, just jumping to an invalid premise. Are we just allowed to make shit up and firmly stand by it? It has nothing to do with being pro steroid. I am not condoning AAS use by any means, or saying anything other than its not quite that simple. You can't necessarily just observe something and jump to a conclusion however, thats not a productive manner of thinking. This is the real world and things generally aren't inherently good or evil.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

gr81 said:


> Look, I'm angry b/c people gather empirical data and hearsay and form iron clad opinions about things and then go around speakin like thats the way it is. Its always the same BS being propagated, the same myths and fallacies, and I'm callin them on it. *There was a pretty bold generic statement made that it negatively effects your virility, which is not necessarily the case, in fact it facilitates the opposite response*, and I believe that if we're gonna talk about the bad, we should mention the good as well. "why would anyone want a good body if they can't please a woman, thats pretty stupid" is basically what was said. There was no examing the subject, just jumping to an invalid premise. Are we just allowed to make shit up and firmly stand by it? It has nothing to do with being pro steroid. I am not condoning AAS use by any means, or saying anything other than its not quite that simple. You can't necessarily just observe something and jump to a conclusion however, thats not a productive manner of thinking. This is the real world and things generally aren't inherently good or evil.



I agree with you except on what I bolded, that depends on what they're using as well as variances among individuals.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> the most important part of men knowing _how_ to use them is knowing when _not_ to. that is usually their major malfunction.



you could hang out in the Anabolic forum. 

but honestly why do you want to learn more about them, you have already said how against them you are.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> I agree with you except on what I bolded, that depends on what they're using as well as variances among individuals.



no doubt, I was just speaking on androgenic effects in a general sense.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2007)

I never have. It goes against the whole point of why I started lifting in the first place - to be healthier.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 24, 2007)

largepkg said:


> But I like Canadian beer so you have to like me!



Apology accepted.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 24, 2007)

Prince said:


> you could hang out in the Anabolic forum.
> 
> but honestly why do you want to learn more about them, you have already said how against them you are.




because i would vote in favor of them being available to people who want to use them so that people can do so with a dr's support. if people want to say the info everyone gets is wrong, hey at least we are trying so point us in the right direction.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 24, 2007)

a lot of it is mental.  Going to the Gym is so much fun I have to force my self to leave plus the sex drive goes way up.  off days suck.  It's sort of like a fountain of youth


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2007)

I won't even take creatine until I'm over 18 or 21. 

I don't think I'll ever take 'roids. Maybe when I'm over 35 as P said. I'm definitely not against juicing though. If you want to, I'm cool with that. I think it's your own responsibility.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

SYN said:


> I'd assume that it's different with each different type of crap they put in their bodies. I'm not sure what he was taking, but it *did* effect his manhood.



Most hard-on problems are psychological.

I havent gotten hard before cuz of performance anxiety.

Other times, the girl wasnt that attractive and I was fixated on it.

The mind is more powerful than any anabolic.  Ill bet 10 times out of 10, that if a man is nervous, anxious, or preoccupied with a different problem, subconscious or not, doing roids, he is not getting hard.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Most hard-on problems are psychological.
> 
> I havent gotten hard before cuz of performance anxiety.
> 
> ...



from tha anabolic forum. 





PreMier said:


> *.........*
> 
> *FINA DICK*
> * Unless you are a monk in the Himalayas you are probably concerned with maintaining your erectile function at maximum capacity. Like deca (deca dick), trenbolone is a powerful androgenic anabolic steroid and will shut down your HPTA (hypothalamic-pituitary-testicular-axis) with authority. Most users that do the mistaken fina only cycle find their erectile function ceases around week 5 or 6 of their cycle. There is a small minority of fina only cyclers that claim they actually have a sex drive increase while on fina, but I promise you this is a minority. One board member I???ve known, NeverDie, experienced an additional emotional rollercoaster he wouldn???t wish on his worst enemy. Stacking testosterone with trenbolone will prevent any erectile dysfunction, even at 250mg per week, but for better cycle results 500mg per week is highly suggested. Most importantly, the synergistic effect of combining testosterone with trenbolone will yield substantial results in your cycle.*
> ...


 it pays to know what you're doing i guess


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

I kinda figured this would be locked for some reason, but I guess not. 

Bigdyl I didnt so much mean I got fat from the steroids, just developed bad eating habits while on them. I noticed I didnt put on any bf while on em, just stayed the same. But seemed like within a few weeks, I was fat. Hell I dont know what went on. And I didnt educate myself to the extent I shouldve. Which is the dumbest thing someone can do! I knew the ins and outs, but not as much as I needed to know. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> I kinda figured this would be locked for some reason, but I guess not.
> 
> Bigdyl I didnt so much mean I got fat from the steroids, just developed bad eating habits while on them. I noticed I didnt put on any bf while on em, just stayed the same. But seemed like within a few weeks, I was fat. Hell I dont know what went on. And I didnt educate myself to the extent I shouldve. Which is the dumbest thing someone can do! I knew the ins and outs, but not as much as I needed to know. Oh well live and learn.



That would have most likely have been water weight.


----------



## Double D (Apr 25, 2007)

I sure did hold alot of water weight. I only lost about 5lbs after I was done. I can remember eating pounds and pounds of beef while on cycle!


----------



## LT81 (Apr 25, 2007)

I like to think I intelligently use and I'm a competive Strongman.Obviuosly the performance enhancement is what I'm looking for,recovery,strength,improving speed.

 But to be perfectly honest its the people that kinda abuse them and do nothing with it that irks me.Whats the point of using if your not gonna do somehting with it?You know the typical gym rat that guy or girl that use just from a narcacistic standpoint,not all of them but some.

 I didn't use until I started competing and plan on stopping when I'm done.But who knows that's what I say now.I know with proper planning,education,responsibility,diet proper use can be done.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 26, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> from tha anabolic forum.  it pays to know what you're doing i guess



There are some substances that will cause this, but vets know how to counter it. And why do you want your boobs smaller??


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2007)

A couple black guys I know never get deca dick (nor depression from test suppression) and they don't use test.

Everyone is different.


----------

